# Mucus discharge



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

My girl is due next Tuesday he ligaments are gone she looks hallow her bag is full tonight when I checked her she had some dark mucus coming from her anus was not touching her whooha had a goat berry stuck to it is this normal?


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Are you saying she has the runs, but it is not on her vulva?
Goat berries will stick to things, so that's nor too concerning.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am not sure if it is the runs her poo has been normal till this if it is runs I was waiting for her too poo but she didn't the whole time I was with her so I am not sure if it the runs or what is going on do they get the runs close to kidding? She has been wormed food hasn't changed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure it was her anus?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes I am pretty sure it came from anus it wasn't nerve here whooha


----------

